# HELP!!! People with Prokits!



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

I just bought some springs from an ebay vendor and the fronts are taller than the rears.

The box says 6335.140 which is correct.
BUT the fronts are labeled: 6324.001
The rears say: 6335.002.

First of all, are the fronts supposed to be taller than the rears?
And are those numbers correct??


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

prokits are suppose to be the same. 1.5" drop. it might be sportline fronts and prokit rears.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The front should be a higher rate than the rear.The front wheels need to support the weight of the drivetrain, and need stiffer springs to do so.Most cars do have different length springs for this and other factors.


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

OK, but can someone confirm those part numbers on the individual springs?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

those part numbers are right. i have prokits and see that the fronts are higher than the rears after the install.
http://members.cardomain.com/azkicker0027


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ya, and when installed, the front wheel gap will still be bigger than the rear..........thats normal so dont freak out.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Tried the Eibach site and all the say is: 6335.140 

No individual front or rear....just the kit as a whole.


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

The Gimp said:


> *Tried the Eibach site and all the say is: 6335.140
> 
> No individual front or rear....just the kit as a whole. *


Yeah, the website only lists the whole kit part #, but if you look on the springs themselves, they have front and rear part #'s printed on them.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

just install them as long as it's not cut from before, those numbers are correct in that kit.


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

azkicker0027 said:


> *just install them as long as it's not cut from before, those numbers are correct in that kit. *


Yeah, but I don't want to go through the trouble of even starting the install without making sure I have the right part #'s.

The springs are new, but the box looks opened before it got to me.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

ok, you do have the right parts numbers, and i bought mine from a reputable shop here in houston (carboy), and it was about $235 back then, brand spankin' new, even had the silica packs, but it's up to you.


----------

